# Creatine Ethyl Ester vs. Tricreatine malate??



## workingatit43 (Aug 31, 2005)

I will start by saying not currently using any creatine product but i am researching for use down the road after i have gotten LBS and BF to a reasonable level. I have tried to do alot of research on this and it can be overwhelming. I know that both of these are fairly new and that there may not be alot of science behind them yet. My question is from people that have used these products are there any advantages over regular creatine mono? Are people having better results with CEE or Malate? are there really less sides with these products less gastric, water ret.? $$ is not a main factor for me when i decide to use creatine i would like the product that delivers best results with least amount of side possible thanks all.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm not sure about Tri creatine malate, but from my brief experience with CEE... there is no water bloat, I don't get headaches as opposed to monohydrate (dehydrated me like a mofo) and there is no loading phase. So basically its a "cleaner" version of monohydrate. When you come off CEE, you aren't going to lose a lot of size as opposed to monohydrate which you will lose a bunch of water weight, and it will be visible.

And as far as sides, there really isnt any (at least for me). Just alot of peeing due to the increase water intake, suprisingly no where near as much as monohydrate.

But don't rule out Tri creatine malate, I'm sure the stuff is great, I just have never tried it.


----------



## topolo (Aug 31, 2005)

I think Rob likes it


----------



## Giovanni (Aug 31, 2005)

i went into GNC the other day and the guy said that they are the same thing... its whole name is Creatine Ethyl Ester malate... but i'm not sure on how factual this is... as for results when i stack CEE with an arginine substances such as NO2 i noticed major gains in strength, and alot more creatine is absorbed faster in this form as well... u no longer get the creatine bloat... and u can just take it with a water which is good for me cause all i drink is water and milk... also you only gain about a pound of water weight as opposed to the mono which is alot more from what i hear


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 31, 2005)

The guy at GNC is wrong. CEE is not Creatine Ethyl Ester Malate, which is patented by BSN. CEE, as we know it, is Creatine Ethyl Ester Hydrochloride. I like CEE, and have already gone through 1 500g container from BN, which lasted 3 months, and ME RIKEY!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2005)

*Why TriCreatine Malate?* 

TriCreatine Malate is a revolutionary innovation in creatine supplementation, because it combines creatine with Malic Acid, which stimulates the production of ATP in the body. ATP (adenosine triphosphate) is the major fuel or energy source for the body. TriCreatine is the most bioavailable and soluble forms of creatine, far more effective than all previous versions of creatine, including creatine citrate. 

During exhaustive exercise, like weight training, ATP releases the energy, which fuels muscle contractions. So the more ATP you have available in your body, the more energy your body will have for intense training. The problem is that during intense exercise glycolysis (the breakdown of sugar for energy) is inhibited. This means the body is not able to use stored carbohydrates as energy very easily. This is why you often get suddenly exhausted in the middle of your workout and find your strength levels rapidly declining. When this occurs your body will unfortunately switch over to muscle as a source of energy-which means catabolism/muscle breakdown. That's bad news. 

Fortunately, Malic acid overcomes this problem because its primary function is to enable glycolysis so that sugar can be easily and quickly broken down for energy. This way muscle mass is not only preserved but more will be built. TriCreatine Malate, the bonding of Malic acid with Creatine, is the ideal compound for providing energy for workouts and preventing muscle from ever being used as an energy source. Plus, it is highly soluble, which means you will absorb it rapidly and completely, which is critical. 

Maximum Pump


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 31, 2005)

*coughcough Maximum Pump cough cough*


----------

